

Android Jelly Bean C/C++ Components Structural Analysis - ernstsson
http://ernstsson.net/post/27314415267/android-jelly-bean-c-c-components-structural-analysis

======
ernstsson
Sure, zoom in and out with the + and - buttons, resize the browser window to
resize the viewer size. That is, when following the links to
analysis.ernstsson.net, the images on ernstsson.net are just examples.

~~~
rvschuilenburg
perhaps you could link the thumbs to their detail page @ analysis?

~~~
ernstsson
Great idea, done!

------
winter_blue
Is there any way to expand the size of the image? It's useless at the
presented size.

